# Wingtsun practical in mma



## danineire (Mar 16, 2008)

Just wondering i practise wingtsun ,black belt kick boxing,i dnt nor have i ever don wrestling or (not sure how to spell it ) ju_jitsu
DO u have to do ground wrk to fight


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes, you do need groundwork to fight in MMA. If you don't, you probably won't last more than 2 minutes, if even that much. 

I don't know that much about Wing Tsun, but as a general rule, Kung Fu is not too practical for MMA.


----------



## danineire (Mar 16, 2008)

wingtsun is close combat (type Leung Ting into google if ur interested) fighting i think its more practical than kick boxing
so wat would u suggest for a ground workout
wud i have to gain weight im around 11stone


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

BJJ BJJ BJJ

Dude, steaight up Boxing/Kickboxing/Muay Thai would be better than Wing Tsun, IMO.

You need three things to fight MMA: Striking, Wrestling, and submission skills. You can't really get away withough any of them.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

danineire said:


> wingtsun is close combat (type Leung Ting into google if ur interested) fighting i think its more practical than kick boxing
> so wat would u suggest for a ground workout
> wud i have to gain weight im around 11stone


I don't know how much 11 stone is. What is that in pounds, approximately?

And for groundwork, like TheNegation said, definitely BJJ. The entire sport of MMA had been built around BJJ, so it is absolutely necessary.


----------



## Bloodlusting (Jul 3, 2007)

i did wing chun (wing tsun, ving tsung) for two years, then i did muay thai. theres a lot of things i like about wing chun, its built on some excellent principles. for instance the emphasis on speed, through learning to relax the antoginstic muscles of a punch.. and the idea of using the hip to generate power. but overall, muay thai is much closer to a complete system than wing chun, and substantially more practical, but there was still a lot i took from wing chun to modify my muay thai. 
and BJJ for ground


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

A stone is equal to 14 pounds Wawa, 11 stone is about 154 pounds, so the guy is probably a FW canditate.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I've haerd Wing Tsun can be used pretty effectively as a standup art. But you should consider BJJ, wrestling or Muay Thai (preferably all three, or you could try to find an MMA gym).


----------



## danineire (Mar 16, 2008)

Being from ireland 
There is one or 2 mma training gym,s 
any1 here know where they are can,t find them on the net
and where i could find a good diet plan


----------

